# Employment Date wrong in EOI



## Aksh (Oct 29, 2014)

Joining date in my current employment is 11 May 2010,but I have wrongly mentioned 12 May 2010 in EOI (1 day later).Now I got the invitation, so I cannot make any change in EOI.Please suggest me what should I do while filing 189 visa.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Aksh said:


> Joining date in my current employment is 11 May 2010,but I have wrongly mentioned 12 May 2010 in EOI (1 day later).Now I got the invitation, so I cannot make any change in EOI.Please suggest me what should I do while filing 189 visa.


Hopefully it wont make much of a difference....however if you can get a new letter from ur employer


----------



## Aksh (Oct 29, 2014)

Actually ,I cannot get a letter for a wrong date.Can I fill the correct date in Visa application but it is one day difference with EOI.However,this mistake does not affect claimed points.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

No big deal. 
Enter right details in eVisa app form.


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

I had made the same mistake, with the difference of 5 days. i just put the correct date in the evisa 
and did not fill up form 1023 but just now i received the grant


----------



## Aksh (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks all for ur suggestions.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

gerardOZ said:


> I had made the same mistake, with the difference of 5 days. i just put the correct date in the evisa
> and did not fill up form 1023 but just now i received the grant


Congratz.....lane:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nothing to worry about ..... mention the right dates in eVisa and Form 80, and if you wanna make it look like the innocent mistake that it really is, submit form 1023


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

besides, you actually underclaimed instead of overclaiming


----------



## Aksh (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks.I will correctly fill in eVisa and form 80.In case if I make any other mistakes while submitting, I will use 1023 form to include this alstherwise I just leave it.


----------



## horizon80 (May 25, 2016)

*Did you get the grant without 1023*



Aksh said:


> Thanks.I will correctly fill in eVisa and form 80.In case if I make any other mistakes while submitting, I will use 1023 form to include this alstherwise I just leave it.


Hello 

I too did one day error in EOI for my overseas employment tenure i.e. I left UK on 20 Nov 2011 while I mentioned 19 Nov 2011. Similarly I entered India on 21 Nov 2011 while I mentioned 20 Nov 2011. It doesn't affect my total work experience. Do I need to do any correction? What dates should I fill in eVisa form?

Thanks
KH


----------

